# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr KORAY ERDOGAN - ASMED CLINIC - 5006 grafts MANUAL FUE

## Koray Erdogan, MD

.

*ASMED SURGICAL MEDICAL CENTER

DR KORAY ERDOGAN*



-	PATIENT'S AGE:  30

-	NW: V-A  

-	Total transplanted area:  120 cm2

-	TOTAL DONOR CAPACİTY  6100 grafts

* Temporal, Parietal and Occipital density: 70 uf/cm2
* Parietal and Occipital Hair Diameter: 40-50 micron


-	OPERATION DETAILS: 5006 grafts FUE extracted by manual punch, diameter 0.8 mm.

Incisions executed by: custom made blades, lateral slit

* 1032 single grafts
* 2544 double grafts
* 1383 triple grafts
* 57 multiple grafts

* General average Hair per Graft: 2.09


- GRAFTS DISTRIBUTION: 5006 grafts were used to restore the patient's frontline, mid scalp zone and vertex area. 

- FINASTERIDE: The patient started the treatment along with the surgery and still continues the usage.

* Please note that the "RESULT" pictures were sent by the patient.




BEFORE


OPERATION


8 MONTHS LATER



BEFORE


OPERATION


8 MONTHS LATER



BEFORE


OPERATION


8 MONTHS LATER


BEFORE


OPERATION


8 MONTHS LATER

----------


## boldat25

excellent!!!

----------

